# Sealing driveway brick pavers with H&C sealer water base wet look with hvlp?



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

I am just asking a quick question. Has anybody ever tried sealing a driveway with an hvlp using water base sealer. Just so you know I have done a lot of driveway sealing and I know how to do it just never tried sealing it with an HVLP. What I am trying to go for is a clean finish with out the thick sealer between the pavers that causes the milky look. I just don"t know if its going to put it on to thin. I want it perfect. There's always a first time for everybody at something so please not looking for the smart remarks some of you people throw out there just looking to see if anybody has tried it and what came out of it. Thanks.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It would take you forever. HVLPs just don't put out enough product for a job like that.


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

researchhound said:


> It would take you forever. HVLPs just don't put out enough product for a job like that.


Thank you so much for your answer. I went ahead and sprayed it with my hvlp just to test and I was pretty impressed. The sealer came out very uniform and used only two gallons on the driveway. I did have to put 3 coats just for it to cover so it did involve more work (I do have an airless just dont want to put sealer threw it and us a lot of material). Thank you for your answer greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

An airless and a 3" wand


----------

